# New Holland TN60DA Hydraulics help



## gmvick (Jun 20, 2012)

I purchased a used New Holland TN60DA from my job. The tractor was used only for pulling trailers, and the main and remote hydraulics never used. My main use for the tractor is the 3 point hitch. The hitch raises up normally and fast but when lowered it takes several seconds to bottom out. There are two lift levers. The one closest to the the fender is the main lift lever. What I understand is the second was is a draft lever? It has a max - on one end of the scale and max+ on the other end. I found a set screw to increase/decrease descent time but that didn't do anything. There is a cable that goes to a settable hydraulic stop on the rear of the hydraulcs that does something with this.  When pushing the lever by hand I can get the lift to drop fast. Does this sound like cable, and linkage adjustment or a problem with restriction in the hydraulics?


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like you need an operators manual - that's always a good investment for any piece of equipment. 

$35 on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Holland-TN60DA-TN70DA-TN75DA-Tractor-Operators-Manual-87036781-NEW-/380409246653


----------

